# Does Bactrim stop your D?



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

While on a trip to the South Pacific, I came down w/ bad TRAVELER'S diarrhea... not my "normal" IBS w/ D... but horrendous cramping & other symptoms. I took Imodium & Nulev (which I take daily anyway), but I also took a FRENCH BABY DIARRHEA RX called SMECTA (wow! it works fantastic). After drinking 2 packets of SMECTA a few hours apart dissolved in half-glass of water, it stopped my bad, bad cramps, the foul smellling D, it was incredible.After 24 hrs., I took Bactrim DS to kill whatever bacteria I'd obviously injested... within a few days on being on Imodium, Nulev and eating bananas & rice & applesauce & tea & toast (BRATT diet) and taking the Bactrim 2x per day, I was fine. I stopped the anti-D medicine and continued Bactrim for a week.After 5 days on Bactrim, I found that I had no need for Imodium (which I take every day) and I have noticed this in the past...when I've taken Bactrim for a bladder infection, it also seems to stop my IBS w/ D-type diarrhea.HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD THIS EXPERIENCE; OF A SULPHURBASED ANTIBIOTIC STOPPING THEIR IBS W/ D????


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I've heard of others, ubt generally I get D from antibiotics. I'm usually IBS C/D although go through periods of just D days. And antibiotics can certainly set off either that or a bad C/D cycle. I can't say for certain whether sulpha based ones are any worse since I on;y took Bactrim one time and ended up in the emergecny room for my allergic (non-IBS) reaction


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

I wasn't referring to ANTIBIOTICS.I was specifically referring to BACTRIMas it's a sulfa based one.Most antibiotics cause everyone D, but I amONLY referring to this one as it's commonlyRXed for traveler's diarrhea.MORE REPLIES APPRECIATED.


----------



## pac (Sep 5, 2001)

Oksana,I was very interested in your post about Bactrim. I get the same relief from Cipro. Every time I have been on Cipro (usually for unirnary track infection), I feel great! All the D is gone. But then, about two weeks or so after being off the Cipro, the D returns. So now, whenever I need an antibiotic for something, I always ask for Cipro.PAC


----------



## sdrph (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had IBS-D for as long as I can remember and I am now 55, I recall instances in Jr. High school. I started taking Bactrim DS last April (2009) for 14 days and my IBS completely resolved. I am a pharmacist myself and I discussed continuing the medication with my family doctor and my GI doctor. While both MD's were slightly reluctant they both agreed that they could understand my desire to continue the medication and were not dead set against it. It is now almost December 2009 and I am happy to report that I continue with no IBS symptoms. It has really been life changing for me. Bactrim is used daily for other medical treatments.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well not sure if Bactrim has something other than it kills bacteria to stop diarrhea (I will look).There is a thought that some people's IBS is caused by SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) and antibiotics clear that up. Bactrim probably isn't any worse than any other antibiotic used for that purpose, but it doesn't seem to be the main one http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm does NOT list Bactrim as one of the ones that is commonly used.http://www.rxmed.com/b.main/b2.pharmaceuti...TRIM_ROCHE.html lists constipation as a side effect so that may ease diarrhea for some, but it seems that in others it causes diarrhea, so hard to know if there is something going on other than it kills bacteria.If you only get relief when you are taking the drug that may indicate the side effect of constipation is the issue. If it takes awhile for the diarrhea to come back you might want to be tested for SIBO when the symptoms are going on.One thing to watch out for if you use it a lot is people can become allergic to it fairly easily and it may not happen right away so watch for signs of that. I used to get sulfa based antibiotics for sinus infections, but after a few times I started getting a rash in my throat so I can't take them any more and I've sometimes developed allergies (other rashes) from chemically similar drugs used for other problems.


----------



## Trek (Dec 4, 2009)

similar to the other post above by sdrh, I got tremendous relief after a repeated course of Flagyl. While not a high power AB like Bactrim, its used for amoebiasis treatment. I am wondering if your relief after taking Bactrim is related. You may want to try a repeated/sustained course with pro-biotics (ohiorro or jarrow dophilus I found were best). I have put in my experience in this post. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=114781.Note - I am no doctor. : )


----------

